# Alko Chassis



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

On my last visit to Swifts HQ with our Autocruise Startrail I asked the question "Can I have stabilizers fitted to stop the rocking when we walk up and down" I was told no as the bathroom is in the rear and the floor is too fragile. Just been talking to a guy on our camp who is technically minded and asked did I have an Alko chassis, which I know I have. He stated that there are bolt on stabilizers available that fix straight onto the Alko chassis...Is this true and he said they cost around £300.

Anyone know if this is correct ?

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes but you need to know which length range you need I think there's 3 sizes to choose

EDIT

http://www.al-ko.co.uk/edit/files/downloads/al-ko-clickfix-brochure.pdf


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

dont know why you want corner steadies fitted, we used to have some on our last van a compass calypso 2001, and when down and it got windy then it seemed to affect the van more ( ie rocking) so we never used them, i have since changed to a autocruise pioneer renoir without corner steadies and theres no way i going to fit them.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think he got his facts wrong.

Many vans have a standard chassis with bolt on extensions. He probably was confused with that, as they would be unsuitable for steadies I would think.

At that sort of price, would air suspension not be as good? It would also give you a levelling option and improved ride.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Our Mo rocks as there is a large overhang ( bit like meself :lol: )

DJM


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes it is correct. I have those on my ALKO-based van.

Fitted them myself - only two bolts to tighten per stablizer.

There are various types - mine are jointed so they just bend away if you forget them and drive off. That feature has already paid for itself. 

Like these:










http://www.al-ko.co.uk/pages/features---benefits-11.html


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I have an Autocruise Augusta on an Alko chassis and with a rear bathroom, 2010 model and it came fitted with stablelizers so not sure why you are being told you can't have them fitted.

Keith


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a set fitted as standard on my alko 4250 heavy chassis. They are not corner steadies as they are fitted just forward of the rear wheels.

They are on page 120 of the CAK catalogue items ATSJ45G MD 45 jack kit galvanised and ATSJ55G MD 55 jack kit galvanised

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/files/cak_catalogue_2012/2012_CAK_Exteriors.pdf


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

There is also the option of freestanding stabilizing jacks which are lightweight and can be easily positioned where the chassis is re-enforced. They crop up on ebay every now and then at a very reasonable rate. I bought a set for our last van but never used them in anger. I had them under the van whilst it was on our drive and they worked well. A couple of months later we sold the van so never took them away with us.
Our latest van (Hymer 584) came with fitted stabilizers and we have only used them a couple of times in high winds as we found that they did have a beneficial effect.

http://www.thefiammacentre.co.uk/magento/shop/jacks-and-levelling-systems/stabilizing-jacks.html


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi 


Just fit sissor jacks under the chassis as we do.15 each.


Steve ann----- teensvan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

rayc said:


> I have a set fitted as standard on my alko 4250 heavy chassis. They are not corner steadies as they are fitted just forward of the rear wheels.
> 
> They are on page 120 of the CAK catalogue items ATSJ45G MD 45 jack kit galvanised and ATSJ55G MD 55 jack kit galvanised
> 
> http://www.caktanks.co.uk/files/cak_catalogue_2012/2012_CAK_Exteriors.pdf


I have those too Ray but they're not Alko and operate at 90 degrees to the chassis, if you drove off with them down they'd be FUBAR'd
The cheapskate Rapido offering unfortunately


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*van*



kalamitty said:


> dont know why you want corner steadies fitted, we used to have some on our last van a compass calypso 2001, and when down and it got windy then it seemed to affect the van more ( ie rocking) so we never used them, i have since changed to a autocruise pioneer renoir without corner steadies and theres no way i going to fit them.


We have them on our Alko chassis extension and I think they are a great improvement.

TM


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > I have a set fitted as standard on my alko 4250 heavy chassis. They are not corner steadies as they are fitted just forward of the rear wheels.
> ...


If you drove of with the other type down then they would be be similarly damaged. I don't think we should blame Rapido for failures of drivers to complete their cockpit check prior to take off. The larger ones are approx £80 a set so a third of the price of alko ones - you pay your money etc etc.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No Ray if you read the spec of the Alko they fold up out of the way in such an event they are mounted parallel to the chassis

"Safety
In the event that the Steady Legs are still on the ground when the 
vehicle is moved, the legs will automatically fold either forwards or 
backwards to avoid damage to the supports or chassis frame from 
the movement of the vehicle."


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Top tip,

To avoid driving off with the legs down, place the winding handle over your clutch & brake peddle's.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

fdhadi said:


> Top tip,
> 
> To avoid driving off with the legs down, place the winding handle over your clutch & brake peddle's.


Do you use your steadies?

I have the same van as you and never felt the need to use them.

I didn't get a winding handle with the van either but that's easily sorted. I prefer to be gently rocked to sleep when it's blowing a gale.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

No, havent anything so the rocking is quite bad

DJM


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*Alko steadies*

Good morning.
Why not do as I have, a trip to the scrap yard or ebay. & buy a second hand jack for your vehicle. cost about £25. Only 1 extra item to carry & use with the jack you already have. Cheap & effective.
Barrie.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ours is Alko with long overhang and steadies. Have used them about twice, Alan.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

I have had a reply from a company supplying Atwood Stabilizer Jacks to fit my Alko Chassis.

PER PAIR - standard length £27 + del + vat

PER PAIR - longer length £30 + del + vat

Is anyone else using these jacks ?

cheers

DJM


----------

